# Clean and Shiny Website - IMPORTANT INFORMATION.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have spent a fair amount of the weekend on a bit of a clean up mission.

There are 3 main points I want to let you guys know about.

1) We are now using diffrent ecommerce software from a diffrent provider. What this means is to use the site you *will need to reregister*. Unfortunately they was no way round this im sorry.

2) You should be able to see the site under www.cleanandshiny.co.uk now but if you not its available under www.cleanandshiny.net if you cant see it on the .co.uk its simply because the DNS servers around the world are updating.

3) The site does not have the full compliment of products in it yet and I am working like a trojan to get this completed. This should be done by the close of play on Monday.

I just want to say thanks for all the support you guys have given me in this quite Sh1tty hour. I really appreciate it and look forward to being able to send out your orders that your all waiting to place soon 

Johnny

ps. - This site is at the present time a paypal site too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like you've been through the mill at least twice mate!! Good luck with the last bits and glad to hear its getting sorted :thumb:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Hopefully you get everything back on track asap mate


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think you've done a top job considering you've had to start again from scratch haven't you? Two thumbs up from me anyway!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome back John.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

John - GREAT news on it being paypal. I'll be using you a lot more from now on!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Top work Johnny getting it back up so fast. Will remember to register again next time I buy, might put a few pounds aside for some swissvax


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> ps. - This site is at the present time a paypal site too


Oh sh$t thats my pocket money gone then  
It's just too easy by paypal.

Good to have you back Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

When I tried to register again all I got was an error message


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

And orders are still going out fast, excellent stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

well done. i have only ordered from you once, good service and a quick delivery, i,ll be back for more.


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

is the website down again as i keep getting re-directed to some register your domain place?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Bugger those pesky bugs!  They won't return in a hurry! :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

v1nny said:


> is the website down again as i keep getting re-directed to some register your domain place?


DNS is currently updating all over the world. I can see the site at home but not at work!!


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Welcome back - look forward to ordering some more stuff from you!

Tony


----------

